# what are you smoking for christmas



## smokerpaul (Dec 23, 2013)

hi guys i am planning to smoke a cured turkey for christmas day in my UDS ,but not too sure about the weather here in the south of england it's blowing a gale outside and peeing down so hard it soaks you in  seconds and the forecast looks a bit grim ,i dont know if i will get it lit under conditions like this, i have no shelter ,and where i have my smoker is down the side of the house and its a wind tunnel out there between us and next door, i think i will have to do it in the oven


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello Paul.  Just me and the wife but was planning to smoke a couple turkey thighs.  Weather here in the Midlands ain't much better.  Oven is looking like it may get some use unfortunately.  Good luck.

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 24, 2013)

it is going to be the oven, the weather was so bad that the uds is full of water and i have too many other things going on that i just cannot be bothered to sort it out ,but merry christmas all !!!!


----------



## knockmoreben (Dec 25, 2013)

Just a turkey crown for us too. And I cheated and bought a fantastic apple and beech smoked salmon...the price was too good miss..my wife's words " you ate the whole thing yourself"... I certainly did washed down with simple white. 
Have a fantastic holidays people.

Ben


----------



## wade (Dec 27, 2013)

A whole turkey in the Weber which I had to cook last Friday as we were away in a rented cottage for Christmas. It then got vac packed and frozen before being gently reheated Christmas morning. It was as good as if it had just come out of the oven - minus any crispy skin of course.


----------

